# Nosework again :)



## spindledreams (Aug 7, 2012)

Yep we have restarted Nosework classes. This time all THREE poodles are taking the class. I love that we can tailor each set of finds to the skill level of the dog working. 

This is Apollos second class and he got introduced to Birch last night. He was thrilled to be playing "the box game" again. Even a box falling off the chair on top of him failed to dampen his enthusiasm. He backed up and looked at it then dove right back into it for his find. 



Jazz being handled by DH was very hesitant at first. She was totally unsure of what she was supposed to be doing and Toli was as confused also. Grin they got it sorted out quickly and she was an enthusiastic player by the end of the night. 


Phoenix is being handled by me and he was very wary of the box. Silly boy was acting like it was going to eat him. So his turns were just a matter of just trying to get him to take a treat from the box... At the very last turn he got a whole handful of yummys in his box to eat. Grin this morning we continued his "training" by tossing treats into a low box. Again he was wary of the box but as soon as big brother stuck his nose in it and scarfed up HIS treats it became a matter of who could reach them first. 


And yes sigh the only harness I could find for Apollo that was in one piece was his pulling harness so I just decided to use then on all three to save some funds to help with the cost of the class. Grin of course a nice bonus from that is I know what color harness each dog is in so I could tell their photos apart but the harness color not just their clip.


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Awwwww how fun! I was so close to signing Branna up for nose work classes but they only have one nose work class and was the exact same time my 5 unit college class was so I couldn't do it . I think agility would be better for Branna anyway and we will do that in summer when I don't have any classes. I think nose work would be good for Killa though. She had loads of fun following her sisters leads and helping her find the scent. It is less physical and I think would be a good sport for her with her deformities. Hopefully they will have another class in summer that I can put her in. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## spindledreams (Aug 7, 2012)

Grin getting ready for our second week of this class and thinking how much fun it is for us and the dogs. We really need to get some more folks hooked on this game.


----------



## TammyQ (Feb 10, 2012)

I do Nosework with Hudson, and we are trying to decide if we are ready to enter our first trial. And I have to decide by tomorrow as that is when the registration is open! I am not really the competitive type, so I'm not sure how good I will be at actually trialing. Classes have been so much fun and so glad we found this very cool sport to involved with.


----------

